# zumería



## NoFuture

Ciao,

quest'estate sono stata in Spagna e ho lavorato in una "zumería", ovvero un luogo dove si fanno succhi, frullati, milkshake, crepes, panini, coppe gelato, yogurt, etc. Ora dovrei scriverlo nel mio curriculum ma non riesco a trovare un termine che mi soddisfi per tradurre questa parola... l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è chiosco!

Suggerimenti? 

Grazie!


----------



## Geviert

Chiosco adibito alla preparazione e vendita di succhi, frullati, milkshake, crepes, panini, coppe gelato, yogurt, etc.


----------



## NoFuture

Ma non è troppo lungo da inserire in un curriculum?


----------



## Geviert

Mah, dipende dal tipo di intervista di lavoro che farai con quel curriculum: se è qualcuno del settore "zumería", allora sarà contento di sapere ciò che hai fatto. Se, invece, non è importante, allora metti "chiosco alimentare adibito alla vendita di succhi". 

In ogni caso non andrei sul letterale (zumería, zumo) poiché non credo che esista qualcosa di simile in italiano.


----------



## NoFuture

Lo so... grazie mille!


----------



## Geviert

Volendo puoi mettere _succhieria_, _succhivendolo _ma non saprei se è standard, direi di no.


----------



## Neuromante

Una  "_zumería_" non è quasi mai un chiosco. Da solito sono locali con tanto di tavole, bancone, sedie, "angolo cottura", pareti, tetto, basamenti (Va bè, lo so che sto esagerando un po' con l´ultima aggiunta e che un "palazzo di contorno" sarebbe visto anche con cattivi occhi)


----------



## Geviert

O mejor dicho, el  chiosco italiano no es "quasi mai" el quiosco español que estás pensando. Un falso amigo en la forma, digamos.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

io direi, rimanendo nel contesto italiano, che " nel periodo estivo ho lavorato in Spagna (poi magari specifica dove: a Malaga, a Lanzarote..) in un tipico bar gelateria con chiosco".


----------



## violapais

Geviert said:


> Volendo puoi mettere _succhieria_, _succhivendolo _ma non saprei se è standard, direi di no.



Ti prego, Geviert.... il suggerimento suona un po' equivoco, non credi????  
Secondo me si capisce molto meglio con "bar specializzato in succhi di frutta".


----------



## Geviert

Infatti, volendo. Tu cosa intendi di equivoco, Viola?


----------



## violapais

Geviert said:


> Infatti, volendo. Tu cosa intendi di equivoco, Viola?



"succhi" potrebbe essere inteso come seconda persona del verbo succhiare, non molto elegante unito al "vendolo" o alla "-ria". 
Propendo dunque per il bar, sempre più convinta.


----------



## Geviert

Mah. Allora a questo punto anche succhiotto, succhietto e simili. Succhiare, pure in seconda persona, non sarà mica capito sempre in quel senso! (non saranno mica tutti ansiosi ). Basta non essere troppo sensibili o permalosi! In ogni caso, sono d'accordo. Se vi sembra ambiguo, fate a meno semplicemente.


----------



## violapais

Geviert said:


> Mah. Allora a questo punto anche succhiotto, succhietto e simili. Succhiare, pure in seconda persona, non sarà mica capito sempre in quel senso! (non saranno mica tutti ansiosi ). Basta non essere troppo sensibili o permalosi! In ogni caso, sono d'accordo. Se vi sembra ambiguo, fate a meno semplicemente.



In effetti anche le altre parole che nomini si prestano ad interpretazioni varie, ed io personalmente quando leggo i CV che mi vengono presentati divento molto "ansiosa"... E soprattutto rido molto. Vorrei evitare che ciò accadesse alla ns amica. :d


----------



## Geviert

> Vorrei evitare che ciò accadesse alla ns amica. :d



Nofuture è italiano, Viola, saprà bene se si prestano ad interpretazioni varie. Per il resto, magari nel foro solo italiano.


----------



## violapais

Geviert said:


> Nofuture è italiano, Viola, saprà bene se si prestano ad interpretazioni varie.



Por supuesto, ma qualche lettore hispanohablante potrebbe prendere per buono il tuo suggerimento.


----------

